# My tiel doesn't seem to like me



## Nika

Hey Everyone, I just wanted to pour my heart out and ask what your outlook on my situation with my tiel is. Basically, it looks like that my Cuddy is totally smitten with my partner (well, I'm not surprised) and her behaviour towards me is getting more and more aggressive.I spend a much greater deal of time with her as I work 9-5 wherea my fiance works incredibly long hours. Whenever he's around, she's generally sweet-natured (although every now and then will hiss at him as well) , doesn't want to leave him unless he makes her to do so. It's a different story with me: eveb when he's not around, Cuddy hisses at me and bites in 7 out of 10 cases when I try to get her step up. When she does step up, she normally wants to fly off straight away. I know that birds choose one person in a family they like the most and that's the end of the story. I'm really, really upset about that as I had hoped so much to bond with her and for her to be MY pet. It came to this I'm actually quite afraid of approaching her, because all that hissing and biting when I want her to step up is simply heartbreaking, really. Have I lost her?


----------



## lperry82

I think you should spend time with her away from her cage and use food bribery and play some games with her, shoelace or bit string and tease her with it just above her head, my lucky chases after it. Feathers are handy aswell as im not allowed to touch one or my tiels take it off me lol


----------



## tielfan

You may be able to change her attitude with food bribery. Find some special treat that she really likes (pick the sunflower seeds out of her seed mix if you have to!), and from now on that is a treat that she only gets from you. Feed it to her from your hand if she'll take it. If she won't eat from your hand then drop a small amount in the cage every time you approach and make sure she sees you doing it. It won't take her long to figure out that good things happen when you come around, and she'll eventually start looking forward to being with you. Give her a treat every time she steps up nicely for you too - use the treat to lure her onto your hand if you have to.


----------



## Nika

Morning Guys, I'm trying to do exactly that  The funny thing is, she was absolutely all over me at the very start, then took shine to Chris, which ultimately lead to her either ignoring me or being aggressive towards me. Last night was particulary bad, while she was great with my partner (if she occasionally didn't want to step up, he would have none of it near and ignored her hissing until she stepped up, when I approached she wouldn't let me get ofear her and was so, hmmm, I'd say mean that even my fiance lost a bit of faith in mine and her good relationship. As I mentioned earlier, I'm the one who spends the most time with her, gives her treats and plays with her if she allowes me, my partner didn't do any of that and still when he's around, she won't leave him! Even now, she's sitting on top of her cage, screaming her lungs out at the closed living room door, quite obviously (?) waiting for him to come. Eh........ I guess I need a lot, a lot of patience, love and hope Guys


----------



## Daharkaz Angel

Im having a similer situation but im the one my teil loves. He rarely hisses at me but when my partner comes near or handles him he hisses hardcore and even spreads his wings in a defensive manner(he can be quite nasty but thankfull is only young and has a very soft bite). I do think time is of the essence in both our cases. Ill keep you updated and you keep me updated. Added you as a friend too. Take care!


----------



## Nika

Hi Angel, aw it's so nice to have a friend on a forum   I must say Cuddy is different altogether when Chris isn't around so I'm wondering if that's her jealousy of some sort. When it's only me and her, she is sweet and interested in my company, and if she hisses when I want her to step up, I just ignore it and repeat the command again. Unfortunately, she turns so nasty when my partner is with me!:wacko:
I don't know if it's a good idea, but for the moment I don't reprimend her or put her in a boring place when she acts up, I only lavishly reward every sign of good behaviour. I hope that won't spoil her though!


----------



## roxy culver

No that's what you're supposed to do. Just don't respond to the naughty behavior, only the good. My Fuzzy was real nasty to my hubby after we got him and only wanted to be with me. It took my hubby spending some alone time with him and giving him treats when he was good to get him to warm up to him. He still fights my hubby for my shoulder but he's not so mean anymore.


----------



## clem&peeps

I think she'll come around Be sure your relaxed around her and not to stressed (easier said than done when there hissing and biting lol.) Birds are really gifted at picking up on our emotions. I'm always amazed at how my two pick up on mine. 
It sounds like your doing a great job! My female was not that fond of me either when i first got her and now I'm dealing with her being over bonded to me:wacko:


----------



## Nika

Cuddy's been getting much better in the last few days, maybe the fact my partner spends minimum amount of time with her, helps. I showed her the upstairs of the house yesterday evening and she seemed to enjoy the tour a lot!


----------



## Jaywire

I'm having an almost exact situation with my Jasper, and I am getting absolutely no progress. My Jasper is totally smitten with my mother who absolutely has no interest in him but to talk to him maybe 5 minutes out of the day, where as I'm with him almost all day. But as soon as he sees that she's around, he is very aggressive towards me for the rest of the day. I've tried food bribes, seclusion from my mom, being the sole attention giver, all that. It works until he sees her or hears her and it's right back to the beginning. I'm glad to see you're making progress with your Cuddy! Hope everything continues to progress!


----------



## Nika

Hi Guys, well Cuddy is better with me, however, I'm coming to accept, her fav is Chris and that's the end of it. Somebody told me it might be because she's a female and they tend to prefere males. When he gets back home, she's all over him, she'll fly to him and won't leave him- that upsets me a bit and I'm simply jealous, but I can't make her prefer me to my partner, can I? I had a little reflection after reading some of the posts and observing my own emotions that some of us (including me) treat they tiels not only as part of family but nearly as a remedy to whatever problems we have. And although they're pets, they're also birds. When I hear about them being clipped, it gives me cringes. Cuddy is a sweet tiel, but she loves my partner, I'm her second favourite and I'm going to allow it be this way.


----------



## lperry82

Lol does your partner tease you about it, if any of my tiels prefers my bf i know he would wind me up lol. Tweety my budgie prefers him to me even gave him a kiss and he said i got a kiss (in a childish way)


----------



## Nika

No, Perry, he doesn't, probably because we only have one tiel and she was supposed to be MY birdie to keep me company at home as he is hardly ever there, due to his ridiculous work hours. He actually puts her in the cage when she does all the chirping for him and doesn't want to leave his shoulder, ignoring me completely. I thought for a while about getting a male tiel, but if he preferred my partner as well, I could be on the edge ha ha. Plus I wouldn't like them to breed.


----------

